# Cal State Univ Sacramento vs UCLA Paramedic School



## EMRRx (Oct 14, 2011)

I have just applied to the CSU Sacramento Paramedic Program. I will also apply to the UCLA Paramedic Program in the case that I do not get accepted up here in Northern California.

I want to get an idea of what my chances of getting accepted might be based on my education so far?

I have an A.S. degree in Fire Science for our local Junior College. I graduated from the Junior College Fire Academy and the Junior College EMT Program. I am currently completing a 1 year Reserve Fire Fighter program with a local Fire Department. In addition, I work part time/on call as an EMT for ProTransport-1.
I am also finishing my final 2 classes(Chem and Math) this semester before transfering into the Universtiy to finish my bachelors in Business Administration after Paramedic School.

My goal is to become a Fire Fighter Paramedic and going into to this career, I had no idea just how many years of school this actually takes to become well qualified and marketable. I am in the middle of my 5th year of college right now, and I have 4 more years to go in completing my Paramedic program and Bachelors degree.

From my online research, these 2 schools, CSU Sacramento(up north) and UCLA(down south) seem to be the top two Paramedic programs in California?

Any graduates out there from either of these two Universities that can give me some insight into their Paramedic programs and my chances of getting accepted the first time?


----------



## terrible one (Oct 14, 2011)

I know nothing of CSU sac, wasn't even aware they have a paramedic school. 
My info from UCLA is all second hand, however, I've worked with or known more than a dozen of their graduates. 
#1 UCLA costs around $10k.
#2 More than 2/3rd of their class is fulltime firefighters, leaving few spots for civilians
#3 Internships are done in LA county at a FD. LA co has the most limited scope of practice in CA.
#4 because the class is mostly FD and already in their career they can be somewhat complacent with the training. Some don't want to be there and don't take it seriously, complaining about having to learn NR protocols when "all we can do is LAco scope"

With all that said I have heard decent things about the diadactic portion of the program. Internships are a hit or miss. 

For me personally, no thank you on a $10k tution just so I can practice under the most limiting scope in CA. and CA is already very poor for EMS.

anyway take it with a grain of salt, and good luck. If you are truley interested in paramedicine I'd go out of state if possible.


----------



## socalmedic (Oct 14, 2011)

I am going to agree with everything terribleone said. UCLA-Daniel Freeman is hit or miss. if you want a truly good education Mt Sac or Crafton Hills are top notch community colleges. keep in mid that "UCLA-Daniel Freeman" is only loosely associated with UCLA, part of their community extension services. you do not want to come down here for internship. stick somewhere up north where you can actually pretend to be a real paramedic.

@terribleone- i think Orange County may have a smaller scope than La county, scary huh.


----------



## terrible one (Oct 15, 2011)

socalmedic said:


> @terribleone- i think Orange County may have a smaller scope than La county, scary huh.



That's what I've heard. Oh well it is what is, what are you going to do?


----------



## EMRRx (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you both for your insight on the UCLA program. I see that they offer and informational meeting on their program so I may try and attend one of them. I did notice they just held one last week.

Now, for the California State University Sacramento's Paramedic Program, any graduates from this program that can shed some light for me? Or do you know of anyone that completed that program and their thoughts?

This will be a huge commitment for me as I will need to commute close to 2 hours each way 3 days a week for 8-5 classes. So my days will actually be 6AM to 7PM.

I understand this program gets way more applicants than it can accept. I believe they will take 30 max so many get turned away.

Any ideas of anything else I might do to get one of the spots?


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 18, 2011)

*Pare it down if you can.*

I presume you have taken every possible class already before going to CSU? Once the units are earned and accredited, no one care where from unless it's Harvard or Grenada Medical; ditto degrees, in this EMS hiring world.
Sacto gets a lot of trauma and illness so you ought to get some good clinicals. Local housing, especially near the university, is expensive though (as you probably know).
If it was me, and live near Greater Sacto, I'd find cheap housing a shorter drive away, share it, and go for CSU after taking every cheap Los Rios COmm College course I could toward the degree. And then plan on working at Denny's or Pep Boys for a while to break in.

PS: are you bilingual? A real "plus" and maybe good for hiring. At least take a course and see if you have a knack for Spanish, Mien, Hmong, Pashtu, Urdu, etc. Maybe a college advisor can test you?

Sidebar, Elk Grove's FD Training Academy seems to be a pretty impressive yet smaller program to get your toes into firefighting.


----------



## thegreypilgrim (Oct 19, 2011)

prehospital said:


> I have just applied to the CSU Sacramento Paramedic Program. I will also apply to the UCLA Paramedic Program in the case that I do not get accepted up here in Northern California.


 Another thing to consider (in addition to everything others have said) is the fact that Daniel Freeman is not officially affiliated with UCLA and is not on UCLA's campus or anywhere near it. It's actually located in the city of Inglewood which, if you're not from southern California, is not a good area at all.

If I were you I would choose Sac State.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 19, 2011)

...and for the love of God, if you do go to Freeman, don't claim to be a UCLA alumni.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 19, 2011)

*Yeah, Daniel Freeman.*

I went in there one time and came out without my appendix!

That's where they used to take Ike Turner for his sutures.


----------



## EMRRx (Nov 29, 2011)

I would like to thank all of you for your input and support in this process so far. I now have another question.

I just received notification today that I have meet all the pre-admission requirements, and that my application was accepted at California State University Sacramento's Paramedic School for the upcoming spring semester.

 They are moving me on to the next step of the admissions process. Next week on Tuesday(Dec 6th), I take my entrance exam. The information states that this will be a 50 question computer based test that must be passed in order to move on to the inteview process that will be conducted on Dec 12th.

Should I study for this exam as I did for the NREMT-B material, or since they require for you to have field experience, do they ask more of those types of questions along with more advanced anatomy and physiology?


----------



## MICP (Dec 2, 2011)

One other thing to consider is the programs pass rate as well as the NREMT pass rate of graduates.  All schools have to have this info available inorder to receive their accreditation from CoAEMSP or WASC.

There is another program down here in So Cal that historically graduates less than 50% of its candidates.  Freeman has posted a greater than 90% pass on NREMT and program graduates.

Something else to consider.


----------



## DV_EMT (Dec 2, 2011)

terrible one said:


> For me personally, no thank you on a $10k tution just so I can practice under the most limiting scope in CA. and CA is already very poor for EMS.




Amen to that!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 2, 2011)

terrible one said:


> For me personally, no thank you on a $10k tution just so I can practice under the most limiting scope in CA.



Who says you have to stay in CA? 

My program is in that area of price and I wouldn't have made a different decision if I had to make it again. 

High end equipment, high end mannequins, quality instructors, high end system for our internship and clinicals, you get what you pay for a lot of the time. There are plenty of cheaper programs out there that offer great education and materials don't get me wrong, but when it comes to cost you also have to look into what is available to you during the program. 

*I don't live in CA or go to Dan Freeman*


----------



## terrible one (Dec 3, 2011)

I never recommend staying in CA. The -OP asked between those two schools located in CA so given those choices I'd stay away from UCLAs program.


----------



## atropine (Dec 3, 2011)

Dearest op, whoever takes you in first go with them. It really doesn't matter where you go because your state cars will say Paramedic, just like any other stae paramedic card, and good luck with the fire thing times are tough right now, but well worth the extra time and education, truly the most fullfilling career choice you will ever make, and not to mention good cash.


----------

